# Basking bulbs different to normal Bulbs???



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

This might seem like a really newbie question, i use proper basking bulbs for all my reps, ive never questioned the difference between them and a normal bul, can any one enlighten me :lol2:??


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

one difference is price: victory: the only one i know of anyway:lol2:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

normal bulb [screw fit,]









most are bayonett though 









notice the shape.

basking bulb shape








Direct heat and light downwards.
so if you mean the difference between reptile brand packaged basking/refelector bulbs and household brand bulbs of the same shape then as far as i know theres no noticable difference although some do claim to give off uva [not uvb] which ordinary household bulbs do not.. however in the household market theres no need to mention whether they give off uva as its not soemthing we give two shoots about in the living room.. so there may be no difference at all..


----------



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks Dean, i have to spare ordinary bulbs that are the same shape as our basking ones, and i tend to use them for a temporary basking bulb if one of mine breaks. 

I have noticed the ordinary bulbs i use seem to give off more heat and when i use them my reps seem alot more active, well mainly my emerald swift and my Leopard tortoise


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

I use household spot bulbs from b and q or wilko's. Exact same shape as basking bulbs and do the exact same job. Most basking bulbs are srew fit anyways and I foolishly fitted all my vivs with bayonet fittings so I just use the normal ones.

: victory:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

There's a difference between a household bulb, and a reflector bulb. However you can buy reflector bulbs from places that sell household bulbs, and are pretty much the same as the bayonet unbranded bulbs sold in reptile shops.

But, there are also the line of reptile (screw) bulbs such as Exo Terra. Some of these (such as the sun glo line) do actually give out UVA which can stimulate appetite, growth and colour and is especially important in some species. The bulbs giving off the highest UVA rays are not usually reflector bulbs, but shaped like the regular household bulbs.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

they actually say the amounts?
cos all of exo terras basking bulbs state uva but as far a si know not an output level.
Its not that i dont believe they do.. just i assuem if they do so do household reflector bulbs as i cant see a difference in thier make up... but im open to belief there is a difference.
None the less, the uv tube or mvb used should give off plenty of the uva.. erm..well not those compacts thingys i dont think but all but them.

Miffikins, did you know you can get bayonett to edison screw converters? usually 3-99.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> Miffikins, did you know you can get bayonett to edison screw converters? usually 3-99.


Bayonet to Screw light bulbs socket home Energy Saving on eBay, also, Light Fittings, Lighting, Home Garden (end time 22-Mar-08 01:49:08 GMT)


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

oooooh... save a few quid there... nice [£1 plus £1 postage if anyone didnt look]
assuming they are rated at 100watt as the ones i get from livefood.co.uk are then good find indeed.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah I have a few, but with the ackies the bulb would come too low. I don't use bulb guards with them because if I did they would be up on the guard toasting themselves, they climb everything they see, a bulb guard would be like a challenge to them! (I'm probably goin to get shot for saying that!) Both the ackie vivs have 100watt spots from B&Q 50p each (I love B&Q surplus store).

I do use a converter thingy with the swifts though. I never worried about uva with basking bulbs as UV tubes give it out. That said someone told me a while ago that normal bulbs also give out UVA, not sure if they were lying or not, but it was someone on here, can't remember who though.....

: victory:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

normal bulbs dont say if they do or not ,as ive said before...it wouldnt be soemthing yourd think to put on the packaging as it tends to not make a difference to us human types..

ive not found anything saying how a rep branded incadescent basking bulb can give off uva where a normal one doesnt...seems to be no info on it so i ignore the "gives off uva" on the packaging and ASSUME that normal bulbs do too.


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

a common reflector bulb is the same as a basking bulb


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

so do you have conclusive evidence that either 
A] rep brand basking bulbs DO NOT emit the uva they say they do?
OR
B] common reflector bulbs do also emit uva?

cos thats what ive been looking for before i think its possible to say for certain.


----------



## Ryegeckoman123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Basking lights you buy from pet stores first off and also they can admit and certain amount of UVB and UV. the shape is different. Also, as my parents say to me all the time. They are really hot and can burn things really easily.


----------



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

I personally can't see a difference between either, and i reckon both do just as good a job as the other,

my swift recently is alot more active and not as scittish recently alsohe is really bright colours, this could be the bulbbut could also just be the new live plants ive added to his viv (went bio-active) either way ive done somthing right lol: victory:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

i have 2 small shops that sell the same bulbs my local rep shop sell as basking bulbs in either screw or bayonet fittings ....now local shop they cost £1.60 for bayonet fitting wheres as the rep shop charge £3.99...if i need a screw fitting one then i buy from tesco,homebase ect


----------

